# Module et nom de machine.

## gwadboy

Je viens de finir l'installation de Gentoo.

Mais apres un reboot, la documentation me dit de faire un update-module.

Apres avoir taper update-modules.

Je tape lsmod ya rien, ya que :

Module            Size    Used by Not     Trainted.

J'arrive pas a doone un nom a ma machine.

Je suis sur un reséau DHCP

J'ai mi dans /etc/hostsname :

cpq.cewe.com

apres j'ai taper

echo cpq.cewe.com > /etc/hosts

Et dans /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

                    cpq.cewe.com       cpq

Merci.

----------

## yuk159

voila la syntaxe de mon /etc/hosts

a mon avis rajoute ton addresse IP  :Wink: 

```
127.0.0.1       localhost       

192.168.2.21    Stitch.local Stitch

```

----------

## gwadboy

Oui mais moi je suis sur un reséau DHCP je dois mettre quoi à la place de l'adresse IP ?

----------

## yuk159

oupssssssss pardon j'avait mal lu   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gwadboy

Je dois mettre quoi dans mon fichier hostsname ?

----------

## yuk159

perso je met juste le non de la machine sans le domaine 

pour le DHCP je cherche

----------

## yuk159

essaye ca :

```
127.0.0.1     localhost [hostname].[domain] [hostname]
```

dans /etc/hosts

et apparement le nom de domaine fait bien partie du /etc/hostname

----------

## gwadboy

Si j'ai bien compris je dois mettre pour moi dans mon fichiers hosts :

127.0.0.1   localhost [CPQ].[cewe.com] [CPQ]

Et dans mon fichier hostsname :

CPQ.cewe.com

Et faire :

echo CPQ.cewe.com > /etc/hostsname

???

----------

## yuk159

tu n'a pas besoin des crochets.

en gros ca donnerai:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost    CPQ.cewe.com   CPQ
```

enfin c'est ce que je ferai : si je me goure quelqu'un ...  :Wink: 

----------

## gwadboy

Merci

J'ai trouver.

Voici une adresse qui explique comment change le nom de domaine.

http://lea-linux.org/trucs/?aff_item=134

Merci.

Je voudrais KDE mais le PC que j'ai c'est un PIII 500 avec 128 de RAM.

Je ca va pas trop ramé ?

La commande emerge permettant l'installation de KDE avec X s'il nai pas encore installer.

----------

## charlax

Je pense que KDE ça ira bof, mais ça ira quand meme.

Sinon pour les modules, il faut que tu renseignes /etc/modules.autoload

par exemple pour un clavier usb tu met keybdev ; input ; hid

pour une carte nvidia tu met nvidia

et ainsi de suite

Pour le son tu met le module de ta carte après avoir fait emerge alsa-driver alsa-utils

Voilà

----------

## arlequin

 *gwadboy wrote:*   

> Je voudrais KDE mais le PC que j'ai c'est un PIII 500 avec 128 de RAM.
> 
> Je ca va pas trop ramé ?

 

Perso, je table sur 24 heures de compilation, lol    :Wink: 

Mais ça vaut le coups d'essayer. Mais avant ça, tune bien tes flagsde compilation (/etc/make.conf). De plus, je pense que tu as du 440BX comme chipset. Y a de très chouettes optimisation dans le noyau pour ce chipset....... alors vas-y de bon coeur   :Wink: 

----------

